# Oh...my dear boy, if you weren't so cute! (naughty Rhett w/pictures...)



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I just went out side because of a funny noise(I thought for a while that it was the construction workers a block away.) This is what I found! :tongue:




















And his self made pond:










(Oh and BTW, he wasnt tied up when it happened, just for the pictures and the hosing off!:wink


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Love it!!! Good thing he IS CUTE!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> Love it!!! Good thing he IS CUTE!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HAHA, oh yes he is QUITE lucky he is SOOO freaking cute!LOL He got hosed off and a nice warm bath after words....now he is cuddled up in his crate with my favorite big towel!LOL


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

AHAHAHAHA!!! awesome pictures!! he's so proud of his mess! He's adorable!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Tobi said:


> AHAHAHAHA!!! awesome pictures!! he's so proud of his mess! He's adorable!


Oh yes he was SOO darn proud!:tongue:

Not so much when he got hosed off!!LOL


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Our pups sure keep our lives interesting, don't they!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Our pups sure keep our lives interesting, don't they!


Why yes, yes they do!!!:wink: :happy:


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha....the pics are great! I bet he had fun while he was at it.
We know that look well...our pup CoCo started digging...and it's a tough one to curtail. At 5 months...were certainly not out of the woods....they get a sniff...slight paw to get a better sniff...then their off. Our Rottie could give a backhoe a run for it's money. 
Why do they always dig where you don't want them to?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

hehehe
Just love that bewildered look and he's like "WHAT, what did i do wrong?"
awesome!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

FL Cracker said:


> Ha Ha Ha....the pics are great! I bet he had fun while he was at it.
> We know that look well...our pup CoCo started digging...and it's a tough one to curtail. At 5 months...were certainly not out of the woods....they get a sniff...slight paw to get a better sniff...then their off. Our Rottie could give a backhoe a run for it's money.
> Why do they always dig where you don't want them to?
> Thanks for sharing.


HAHA, yes Im waiting for my shipment of large dog toys...that should help, as he has pretty much destroyed all of the sm/med ones that we had for Brody/him!:wink: I have one coming that is SUPER long that I plan on attaching to the post that is in the middle of our patio as a tug...as him and Leo both liked when I did mock up one!:biggrin: Also Im thinking that when it gets nicer out the kiddie pool will also help! For now, the concrete stepping stones have been moved to that magical place!LOL



dmgmn said:


> hehehe
> Just love that bewildered look and he's like "WHAT, what did i do wrong?"
> awesome!


HAHA, yes exactly!!:tongue: It was rather cute because he was REALLY excited to see the hose, while Brody however got freaked out and was SUPER POed at me for using it on Rhett!!LOL


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Soooo cute.. he looks quite pleased w/ himself


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Soooo cute.. he looks quite pleased w/ himself


Thank you!:smile: YES, yes he was QUITE pleased with him self!LOL


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

And this would be the reason I don't have a Border Collie. I had my dads pup for a month before my nephew got out of school and kept her for him. I walked her about every other day( she was just off her mother) and threw the ball and she still striped the bark off my trees.

Then what do I do, get a Pitbull!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL I love it! He looks like "Let's do it again!!!!"


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

BTW I love the Gone With The Wind names! It's my favorite book and movie. Now I live just down the street from where it was filmed and walk past "Twelve Oaks" every day!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Herzo said:


> And this would be the reason I don't have a Border Collie. I had my dads pup for a month before my nephew got out of school and kept her for him. I walked her about every other day( she was just off her mother) and threw the ball and she still striped the bark off my trees.
> 
> Then what do I do, get a Pitbull!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HAHAAA...and see this is why I DO have Border Collies!:bigrin1: I need the need to get out of bed every morning, and having 1(or 2) puppies that would destroy the house if I didnt helps that!!AHAHAHAH



mischiefgrrl said:


> LOL I love it! He looks like "Let's do it again!!!!"





mischiefgrrl said:


> BTW I love the Gone With The Wind names! It's my favorite book and movie. Now I live just down the street from where it was filmed and walk past "Twelve Oaks" every day!


HAHHHAHA, YES! He was TOTALLY saying lets do it again!:wink: Someone on another forum was like "awe he is saying, Mommy it wasnt me! Someone threw me into that puddle!" And I had to just laugh, cause that is the COMPLETE opposite of what he was thinking! There isnt any way that he would NOT take credit for it!HAHHAH

And thank you!:biggrin: Ive wanted to have a dog that I could name Rhett for a LONG time, and just never got the chance! Now if I could go back I would rename Brody, Ashley cause he is TOTALLY Ashley Wilkes!!LOL


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> BTW I love the Gone With The Wind names! It's my favorite book and movie. Now I live just down the street from where it was filmed and walk past "Twelve Oaks" every day!


One of mine as well. I'm jealous, that would be fun to see. 

Abi if I was working sheep more I would also have one. I do love to watch them work. But I am only at the ranch sometimes. I'm going to try and get a good video of them working and maybe figure out how to get it up here sometime. Puppy(original name, oh lets not get started on my dad) is getting older but she is still very much attached to me and she was only here for about a month. She's a pretty good sheep dog but very stubborn.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

The look of innocence...Priceless!!
Or it could be his inner Rhett, Frankly Miss Scarlett I don't give a Damn!

Either way, these are the joys of having a dog! Isn't life Great!! These are the moments that make you smile!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Herzo said:


> One of mine as well. I'm jealous, that would be fun to see.
> 
> Abi if I was working sheep more I would also have one. I do love to watch them work. But I am only at the ranch sometimes. I'm going to try and get a good video of them working and maybe figure out how to get it up here sometime. Puppy(original name, oh lets not get started on my dad) is getting older but she is still very much attached to me and she was only here for about a month. She's a pretty good sheep dog but very stubborn.


Oh I cant wait to get him started with sheep!:happy: I plan on eventually having goats, and I will use the boys on them!:biggrin:



Khan said:


> The look of innocence...Priceless!!
> Or it could be his inner Rhett, Frankly Miss Scarlett I don't give a Damn!
> 
> Either way, these are the joys of having a dog! Isn't life Great!! These are the moments that make you smile!


AHHAHA, that is what my best friend said about his look!:tongue: She said that I got what I named him!!HAHAHA


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tough to be mad at a face like that!!!

GREAT pictures, it captures his mischevious side so well! :becky:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

And he is such a sweetheart too!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> Tough to be mad at a face like that!!!
> 
> GREAT pictures, it captures his mischevious side so well! :becky:


HEHE, yes VERY hard to be mad!!:tongue:

and, yes these DEFINITELY shows his mischievous side, funny thing is he will go back over and just stare at "his spot" now!!LOL



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> And he is such a sweetheart too!


Awe thank you!:biggrin: He definitely loved that day, he got SOO many loves that day!LOL


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Aww, I can't stop chuckling!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> Aww, I can't stop chuckling!


LOL, Rhett says thank you!:biggrin1:


----------



## mjoy07 (Jun 25, 2011)

wow cute! what breed he is?


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

which one are you referring to??


mjoy07 said:


> wow cute! what breed he is?



Rhett is a Border Collie


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

mjoy07 said:


> wow cute! what breed he is?


Thank you!!:biggrin:

and as dmgmn said he is a Border Collie!:smile:


----------

